# Marash Kumbulla



## BossKilla7 (31 Ottobre 2019)

Centrale classe 2000, di doppia nazionalità albanese e italiana, è sicuramente una delle rivelazioni di questo inizio campionato. Difensore abbastanza alto(1.90 m), bravo di testa, nell’uno vs uno e dotato di un’ottima leadership. Se il Verona è la miglior difesa del campionato è anche merito suo


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Fortissimo. Un muro


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Il calcio è cambiato, serve fisico.Noi andiamo ancora in giro con calabria conti romagnoli musacchio che appena trovano un armadio rimbalzano.


----------



## Konrad (8 Febbraio 2020)

Era da prendere ieri...ma andrà all'Inter...stasera ha giocato come un leone


----------



## iceman. (8 Febbraio 2020)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Il calcio è cambiato, serve fisico.Noi andiamo ancora in giro con calabria conti romagnoli musacchio che appena trovano un armadio rimbalzano.



Assolutamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Gran bel giocatore. Lui e Rrahmani sono una gran coppia.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2020)

Pare l'Inter lo abbia mollato. Dovremmo fiondarci, dopo aver chiuso per Tonali-Baka-Diaz. Costa meno di Milenkovic ma mi pare anche più forte


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pare l'Inter lo abbia mollato. Dovremmo fiondarci, dopo aver chiuso per Tonali-Baka-Diaz. Costa meno di Milenkovic ma mi pare anche più forte



concordo al 100%, giocatore bravissimo, altro che Milenkovic


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pare l'Inter lo abbia mollato. Dovremmo fiondarci, dopo aver chiuso per Tonali-Baka-Diaz. Costa meno di Milenkovic ma mi pare anche più forte



Tra i due preferisco decisamente Milenkovic che é piú esperto, piú strutturato fisicamente e ha piú gamba, tantéche in diverse stagioni ha giocato da terzino destro.

Certo che se per uno chiedono 40 e per l’altro 15 il problema non si pone.


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pare l'Inter lo abbia mollato. Dovremmo fiondarci, dopo aver chiuso per Tonali-Baka-Diaz. Costa meno di Milenkovic ma mi pare anche più forte



Al prezzo giusto sarebbe un no brainer.


----------



## Molenko (30 Agosto 2020)

Per quello che ho visto non si sposa bene con Romagnoli, in campo aperto va spesso in difficoltà anche lui.


----------

